# First Fattie



## antrocks22 (Aug 9, 2015)

Exciting day today, made a smoked salsa and also my first fattie! I went by this for a guide on how to roll

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87031/rollin-a-fatty-my-version

seemed to work out pretty good. Didn't do anything crazy for the first time. Mild Italian sausage, with saute garlic, onion, green peppers and jalapenos then into a bacon weave.













20150809_115543.jpg



__ antrocks22
__ Aug 9, 2015






mild Italian sausage













20150809_122032.jpg



__ antrocks22
__ Aug 9, 2015






Rolled out, filled with cheese, saute garlic onions, green pepper and Jalapeno













20150809_122658.jpg



__ antrocks22
__ Aug 9, 2015


















20150809_123328.jpg



__ antrocks22
__ Aug 9, 2015


















20150809_124528.jpg



__ antrocks22
__ Aug 9, 2015


















20150809_151104.jpg



__ antrocks22
__ Aug 9, 2015






On the smoke with 2 baked potatoes.

Still has about an hour left. Will post money shot pictures when done.


----------



## antrocks22 (Aug 9, 2015)

Came out excellent. Bacon was not as crispy as I would have liked, anyone have any suggestions?













20150809_182752.jpg



__ antrocks22
__ Aug 9, 2015


















20150809_185521.jpg



__ antrocks22
__ Aug 9, 2015






Money shot


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 11, 2015)

AR22, Your fattie looks excellent. I always use thin cut bacon and lately after the smoke I give it a quick sear on the gas grill to crisp the bacon up.


----------



## smokechef (Aug 14, 2015)

Looks absolutely great to me!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 14, 2015)

Good looking fatty!! Thumbs Up


----------



## boog22 (Aug 14, 2015)

Looks good, I also fire up the grill and give it a quick sear to get the bacon done. Still never gets real crispy but no one ever complains and never any leftovers with a good fattie.


----------



## bucsrno1 (Aug 14, 2015)

antrocks22 said:


> Came out excellent. Bacon was not as crispy as I would have liked, anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next time I would try brushing some canola oil over the bacon to help it crisp up.

BTW, yer fattie looks delicious.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 15, 2015)

Well, your first fatty looks great.  Nice bacon weave.  Looks like you can count this one as a definite success.







Gary


----------

